
Mastodon 3.1 is out (includes bookmarks) - Signez
https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/releases/tag/v3.1.0
======
snisarenko
If you want to take mastodon for a spin without having to register, or browse
through instances, I built a simple aggregator:

[https://mastodonia.club](https://mastodonia.club)

